# OGFOutfitters.com for OGF Gear



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We've moved all OGF gear to: www.ogfoutfitters.com 

Thanks for the support!


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow...now it's not just OGF gear, but reels, lures, line and other equipment as well. Great job guys, I'll be placing my first order soon!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words.

Got a PM from a member, and to answer his question YES, there is free shipping on all OGF merchandise only orders!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

where's the flags??


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

freyedknot said:


> where's the flags??


Ditto, I am lookin too!


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Now that I finally have my boat, I will be ordering some stickers and a few other things. Boat is put to bed for the winter.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just let us know when your ready. We'll have them in stock and waiting.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

i must be missing something made an order this time last yr but for the life of me only thing i see is amish outfitters and the ogf gear both great stuff but not what im lookin for at the moment. I clicked on the link and the icon of the ogf tackle


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

What is it that you are looking for?


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

what ever happened to the compass and trolling rod holders, the trolling books and all the other stuff?


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Priceing okuma line counters, dipsy divers , snubbers, shimano TDR trolling rods and possibly a new net. Are you able to just get in there and look last yr there was all sorts of stuff.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

The front page says the product lines are being changed...it has said that for some time. I believe the inventory also used to include spinning reels, tube jigs and other gear. 

If some of these things become available again, I would be glad to purchase them here, along with some OGF gear, rather than ordering somewhere else.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We had to change suppliers a while back so at the present time we have suspended the store. You can still order from Amish outfitters and our own OGF gear. We are trying to locate another supplier but until then we apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

DaleM said:


> We had to change suppliers a while back so at the present time we have suspended the store. You can still order from Amish outfitters and our own OGF gear. We are trying to locate another supplier but until then we apologize for the inconvenience.


So that's why I couldn't find it! Would rather buy from here so when you get the store open again let us know.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i agree there are a few things that i want to buy but the amish outfitters doesnt have them so i will wait also until ogf gets them back up on the site


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Ive tried to order several times in the past week and when I hit the PURCHASE button I get a "fatal error" every time. Help!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Went thru this time!! Thanks!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We had a few pronblems when we did the upgrade, glad to see all is good now.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Has anyone ever looked into some OGF wind breakers or some kind of fishin jacket? Or maybe some hooded sweatshirts?

Big OGF emblem on the back of em or something like that?


----------



## bigfishdreamer (Feb 14, 2008)

Is anyone going to have ogf gear up at turrle creek this weekend I'd like to pick up a few things?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

we need to have an official OGF nylon coat???


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

After all order was completed, I got the invoice can not be displayed. Did my order go thru ??


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

What did you order? WE can check and see if it did. If it didn't go through let me know and we'll make sure you get your order taken care of. I do the shipping so when they send it to me I make sure it's sent out the same day if possible, if not the following day for sure. Thanks for the support too.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I ordered two of the white lettered window decals


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Dale,

I just ordered two OGF decals. Just wondering when I should expect them in the mail? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

As soon as I get the orders I send them out. As of this AM I have not received any new orders. If you got a receipt let me know what the order # was.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Got my order today, the decals look great! Just in time for the annual Aqua Ohio Classic next week Thanks again Dale.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I was ordering some OGF gear and went to pay for the items when the browser said there was a security certificate error. My browser did not show the site as secure so I did not check out. Is there a problem here? What happened to good ol' PayPal? Thanks.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We'll have someone check it out. Thanks. By the way the site is secure and safe to use if that is your only question.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes, that was my only concern. I'll finish my order promptly. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

It also charged me sales tax on an out of state order. Or did they put that into effect for internet businesses now? I haven't kept up on it since I closed mine down.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

You should not have been charged tax.We'll get that back to you. I did receive the order today and will have it out in a day or so. 
Thanks!!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I just tried to check out and a security warning came up saying that the security certificate was not good and the site was not secure????


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Everything is OK. We are working on the problem. The program we use is telling you that until we get it corrected. You can continue with out any security problems. If you are still unsure PM me and I'll tell you how to order directly from OGF.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Ok. Thanks Dale.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

hey dale can you get t-shirts in 3x or 4x??


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I have plenty of 3X shirts. They are big so they should fit.
Let me know what you need.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks,gonna order two 3xxx


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll get them out as soon as I receive the order.
Thanks


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

I like the big OGF stickers but I would like something about half the size to put on my work van. Something the company would not pitch-a-(big hassle) about. What do you have?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

all of our stickers are the same size, sorry but to make special sizes is cost prohibited


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Getting a 404 error page not found.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Getting a 404 error page not found.


Does the site work for anyone else? Getting 404 errors file not found on catalog page


----------



## lkerieangler22 (Jul 19, 2010)

yeah i cant get it to load either...is there someone we can PM our orders to or do we just have to wait for the site to get fixed.... if there is something wrong with it?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

This may be old news but my Macbook Pro is detecting malware @ the posted link.

Anybody else experience this? I said "ok" to continue & say what the hell, but I got an additional security message stating it wasn't a good idea.



Thoughts? I'd like to buy a shirt & hat... or at least look at them,etc.

Thanks
Seth


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone that wants OGF gear needs to contact Shakedown on this site. He's the only one who can help you guys out now.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

You guys need to make more OGF beanies I never got a chance to buy one!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Are you guys making them I would really like one because its winter. If someone could get back to me it would be great.


----------

